# Nikon Zf-c retro style camera shipping in July



## mjcmt (Jun 25, 2021)

Maybe not everyones cup of tea, but I'm interested in reading reviews of this crop sensor retro style camera.
I think it would be a very nice compact carry around camera w/ a small prime or 16-50DX lens for street and vacations, and a direct competition to Fuji offerings.
I kind of like this as a nice looking alternative to the Z50. Wondering if Nikon is releasing this because the Z50 isn't selling well or to take some of Fuji's market share away. It's cool to me as a compact alternative to my Nikon DSLR and to get back into mirrorless after having a Fuji x100T I had for 4.5 yrs and sold 3/4 yr ago when I went back into Nikon. I found the Fuji was slow to operate and dig thru menus.

Nikon Zfc retro-styled APS-C mirrorless Z-mount camera rumored to be announced on June 28 + new details - Nikon Rumors

Nikon Zfc Coming on June 28, Shipping Starts from July 31, 2021  « NEW CAMERA


----------



## cgw (Jun 28, 2021)

Nikon. Leading from behind? The Fuji X-T1 dropped in 2014.

An atrophied/lipo-suctioned Df, perhaps?


----------



## JBPhotog (Jun 28, 2021)

cgw said:


> Nikon. Leading from behind? The Fuji X-T1 dropped in 2014.


And it was/is a mess. I owned one and sold it about a 18 months later.

Button layout, recessed buttons, loose rotating switches, D-Pad buttons, stupid Q Button layout and functionality, light leak through the port access door, poor battery endurance . . . . .  Yeah they got it right, LOL.


----------



## cgw (Jun 28, 2021)

JBPhotog said:


> And it was/is a mess. I owned one and sold it about a 18 months later.
> 
> Button layout, recessed buttons, loose rotating switches, D-Pad buttons, stupid Q Button layout and functionality, light leak through the port access door, poor battery endurance . . . . .  Yeah they got it right, LOL.


Exceptions prove the rule? Hardly. Don't get me started on Nikon botches and their belated, indifferent remedies.

Like you bought an X-T1 sight unseen? Have never had CRM as good as Fujifilm.ca delivers, so I'm wondering if you made any effort to get yours looked at. The scattered early run light leak issue was an easy fix.

Own two X-T1s and love 'em.


----------



## JBPhotog (Jun 28, 2021)

cgw said:


> Exceptions prove the rule? Hardly. Don't get me started on Nikon botches and their belated, indifferent remedies.
> 
> Like you bought an X-T1 sight unseen? Have never had CRM as good as Fujifilm.ca delivers, so I'm wondering if you made any effort to get yours looked at. The scattered early run light leak issue was an easy fix.
> 
> Own two X-T1s and love 'em.


I bought the first run of X-T1's and yes, not sight unseen but in my hand unseen.

My X-T1 went back to Fujifim Canada for the repair, I don't sight them at fault, the camera shouldn't have left the design table with that issue and with shipping back and forth and the repair it was out of my hands for nearly 3 weeks.

The bigger issues are with the layout of the camera buttons and their ridiculous Q Button functionality, it's just not pro level.


----------



## photoflyer (Jun 29, 2021)

mjcmt said:


> and a direct competition to Fuji offerings.


I was thinking the same.  It looks like fun.  If it is priced right it might appeal to a younger crowd that likes retro.  Just a few days ago a couple on the National Mall asked me to take a shot of them....with a Polaroid camera.  Hey, isn't vinyl making a comeback?  My wife saw them and said,"oooo, I really like the mint green."

Ironically, it will probably be a really good shooter with excellent ergonomics.


----------



## cgw (Jun 29, 2021)

Here 'tis:









						Nikon Z fc Review
					

The Nikon Z fc is a midrange ILC with the same eye-catching design as the company's classic film cameras. It's not just a good-looking camera, though: it's quite capable. Read our review to find out if the Z fc is right for you.




					www.dpreview.com
				




I just don't get this camera. For starters, it's cut closer to the retro FM/FE than the monstrous Df--but DX? Unsure what Nikon has in store for DX lenses in the new mount? Not much it seems. No sexy fast primes, just zooms. It's pitched to an amorphous(invented?) market segment that regards cameras as a lifestyle prop--hence the body color choices some are showing? I guess it's cheap-ish but I can't see its placement as a mid-market item.

The design is way late to the party relative to Fuji who rolled out the X-T1 7 years ago. But its 2021 and Nikon just can't catch-up with this tardy effort. Hope it sells but suspect it will settle in as a discounted kit package.


----------



## mjcmt (Jul 1, 2021)

It's almost here.

Nikon Z fc: Digital Photography Review

Hands-on with the Nikon Z fc

Nikon Zfc is a mirrorless reincarnation of one of the best film cameras ever


----------



## adamhiram (Jul 1, 2021)

I like the styling of it, and paired with the compact 16-50 kit lens or one of the wider pancake lenses they bundle with it, might be a great option for carrying around when you don't want to bring a bigger rig.  The only drawback is that full frame Nikon Z bodies have gotten a lot more affordable.  A Z6II might be $2k, but a refurbished first gen Z6 sells for $1100, only about $150 more than this crop sensor body.  Still, having something barely bigger than a point and shoot that offers the benefits of newer Nikon Z functionality sounds tempting.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Jul 1, 2021)

If you want a "serious" camera, then the Z5 does not cost much more.  Products like these (and the Fuji X-T series and the Olympus OM-D series) are more for old people like me, or Japanese or German photography techy hobbyists who actually saw, and maybe even handled the original cameras.  I have used an original Pentax Spotmatic, Olympus OM-1 and Fuji's earliest SLRs (ST701 and ST801).  I never really used a Nikon FM or FE.  Back then I did try the Canon FTb and AE-1.  The AE-1 was the real revolution of that bunch.


----------



## photoflyer (Jul 1, 2021)

VidThreeNorth said:


> If you want a "serious" camera, then the Z5 does not cost much more.  Products like these (and the Fuji X-T series and the Olympus OM-D series) are more for old people like me, or Japanese or German photography techy hobbyists who actually saw, and maybe even handled the original cameras.  I have used an original Pentax Spotmatic, Olympus OM-1 and Fuji's earliest SLRs (ST701 and ST801).  I never really used a Nikon FM or FE.  Back then I did try the Canon FTb and AE-1.  The AE-1 was the real revolution of that bunch.


I learned in the 70s on my Dad's Spotmatic.  I know to be true to the retro styling they need to forego the grip but that is important to me as a way to avoid damaging the camera.


----------



## mjcmt (Jul 2, 2021)

Interesting video of Z-fc hands on from DP Review.


----------



## Dave Maciak (Jul 3, 2021)

JBPhotog said:


> I bought the first run of X-T1's and yes, not sight unseen but in my hand unseen.
> 
> My X-T1 went back to Fujifim Canada for the repair, I don't sight them at fault, the camera shouldn't have left the design table with that issue and with shipping back and forth and the repair it was out of my hands for nearly 3 weeks.
> 
> The bigger issues are with the layout of the camera buttons and their ridiculous Q Button functionality, it's just not pro level.


Three weeks, wow!  Send a Leica back to the factory for anything and you can expect to grow a
Santa Claus beard before it returns!!


----------



## Braineack (Jul 3, 2021)

They are going to sell 40 of them. Total.


----------



## cgw (Jul 3, 2021)

Nikon can't afford novelty/niche products, especially something as offbeat as an APS-C MILC FE/FM in 2021. Its only chance would have been a commitment to a brace of affordable primes like the "Fujicron" f2 lenses. Little/no chance of that! Troubling.


----------



## Larry_Page (Jul 5, 2021)

If you look at NikonUSA's web page for this camera, I think the intended market is pretty clear.  It seems to me that they are aiming it mostly at younger women.  It's actually an encouraging sign to me that folks on photography forums aren't attracted to it...Nikon is looking for a whole new market.  Interesting a whole new group of folks in buying their products is exactly what they (and all the other camera manufacturers) need to reenergize their businesses.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 6, 2021)

I don't get it. Nice design styling but way late. Wheres the MF/AF switch? What about DX lenses? Weird marketing decision. Isn't this a Z50 crammed in a FE style body. I don't think the Z50 is flying off the shelves. Nikon is doomed.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 6, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> I don't get it. Nice design styling but way late. Wheres the MF/AF switch? What about DX lenses? Weird marketing decision. Isn't this a Z50 crammed in a FE style body. I don't think the Z50 is flying off the shelves. Nikon is doomed.



When's the last time Nikon made a good decision?  honestly.

I'm a LONG time Nikon user (since ~1998) but they are not innovators -- they cling to legacy and rest on laurels.

The failed Df should have taught them a lesson, but instead of learning they'd rather dump money into an inferior camera with horrible ergonomics because it looks like a camera that used to actually sell well 50 years ago.

I'm currently deciding the next step to my photography equipment and I was considering the Z50, but in traditional Nikon fashion, they take a decent camera label it as "entry-level" and then dummy down the controls/features/specs.  The 4.5FPS spec is just insulting.  It has the same processor and sensor as the Z6, so the only conclusion is they NERFED the Z50 so the Z6 had "better" specs.  Meanwhile, the Sony 7C can do 10fps with af/ae tracking. Z6 can do 12fps.  S5 7fps. Hell, the 42MP A7RII can do 5fps.   My D800 can do 4fps.  A 36MP sensor, on EXCEED 3, designed TEN YEARS AGO.

It's just really hard to be brand loyal to Nikon anymore.  Where's the advantage other than your old lenses designed for a completely different mount?

I just don't know why anyone shopping for a FF mirrorless camera would chose a Z5 over a Z6 just to save ~$300. Oh but in Nikon fashion, the better Z6 comes loaded with a single memory card slot!

Like come the f on, Nikon.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 6, 2021)

lol.


----------



## mrca (Jul 15, 2021)

cgw, my FM is loaded with t max 3200 and my FE with portra 400.  They are only 40 years retro, the real deal, not some fake.    What was that line from the movie Kodachrome?   "You ever hold a pair of fake breasts in your hands? No matter how good something looks, you can't beat the real thing. People are taking more pictures now than ever before, billions of them. But there's no slides, no prints. They are just data, electronic dust."  Slap on a couple of zeiss lenses, happiness.  I don't need no stinkin lcd.  I know what my image will look like after metering.  What will that z camera be in 14 years much less 40, a paper weight.  Mine cost less than $200 each.   And you want retro, My mamiya rb67 requires you cock the huge mirror,  advance the film,  pull the dark slide, meter and set shutter and aperture rings, manually focus, then clunk.  That's retro.  The images are sweet on the  huge negative using 5 element lenses.  But, then, my first camera was a 620 film camera and I was in the dark room in 1960.  I guess I am retro too.


----------



## mjcmt (Jul 16, 2021)

mrca said:


> cgw, my FM is loaded with t max 3200 and my FE with portra 400.  They are only 40 years retro, the real deal, not some fake.    What was that line from the movie Kodachrome?   "You ever hold a pair of fake breasts in your hands? No matter how good something looks, you can't beat the real thing. People are taking more pictures now than ever before, billions of them. But there's no slides, no prints. They are just data, electronic dust."  Slap on a couple of zeiss lenses, happiness.  I don't need no stinkin lcd.  I know what my image will look like after metering.  What will that z camera be in 14 years much less 40, a paper weight.  Mine cost less than $200 each.   And you want retro, My mamiya rb67 requires you cock the huge mirror,  advance the film,  pull the dark slide, meter and set shutter and aperture rings, manually focus, then clunk.  That's retro.  The images are sweet on the  huge negative using 5 element lenses.  But, then, my first camera was a 620 film camera and I was in the dark room in 1960.  I guess I am retro too.


To each his own. I think the Zfc is a nice camera.


----------



## mjcmt (Jul 16, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> What about DX lenses? Weird marketing decision.


All Z lenses can be used. Also the first manufacturing run of the Zfc is sold out w/ pre-orders. Good marketing decision and better than Nikon expected.


----------



## mjcmt (Jul 16, 2021)

Braineack said:


> lol.
> 
> View attachment 246031


The classic round styling compliments the camera.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 16, 2021)

mjcmt said:


> The classic round styling compliments the camera.


keyword: styling


Notice the difference?




_source: The Nikon FM2 - Nikon's Mechanical SLR Camera Masterpiece | Outside The Shot_




Everything about this camera screams "I don't understand the market whatsoever, and I don't care".

It makes me cringe almost as much as when I see a rotary knob gear-selector in a modern car.   The absolute dumbest trend in UI that could ever exist, ever.


----------



## mjcmt (Jul 16, 2021)

Braineack said:


> keyword: styling
> 
> 
> Notice the difference?
> ...


Lighten up, it's not an exact copy but a modern take with retro styling. (It doesn't have a film advance lever either.) I also like tactile controls, even in an automobile. (I don't know if you noticed, your FM2 has hands-on tactile controls.)

You don't have to understand it, the Zfc does appeal to many photogs.
Here's direct side by side comparisons:


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 16, 2021)

mjcmt said:


> All Z lenses can be used. Also the first manufacturing run of the Zfc is sold out w/ pre-orders. Good marketing decision and better than Nikon expected.


Well still don't get why they don't have DX lenses.    How can a pre order product get sold out? That is kind of funny. I don't get the whole thing.


----------



## mjcmt (Jul 17, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> Well still don't get why they don't have DX lenses.    How can a pre order product get sold out? That is kind of funny. I don't get the whole thing.


Good for you.


----------



## cgw (Jul 17, 2021)

At best, it's just a tchotchke that Nikon will probably end up selling at a discount with a kit lens. At worst, it's further unnerving evidence that Nikon's incapable of leaning into the future.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 18, 2021)

I think Nikon is reaching here, maybe out of desperation and I shot Nikon so as a unbiased view dumb.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 18, 2021)

Braineack said:


> It makes me cringe almost as much as when I see a rotary knob gear-selector in a modern car.   The absolute dumbest trend in UI that could ever exist, ever.


Like the '56 Chrysler push-button selectors.


----------



## adamhiram (Jul 18, 2021)

It's interesting how much activity this thread is getting.  Isn't the Zf-c basically just a special edition Z50 with retro styling and an articulating screen for an extra $100?


----------



## cgw (Jul 18, 2021)

adamhiram said:


> It's interesting how much activity this thread is getting.  Isn't the Zf-c basically just a special edition Z50 with retro styling and an articulating screen for an extra $100?


It struck some here--as it did me--as an ill-timed, ill-considered product. Nikon is selling into a troubled market after some pre-pandemic financial bumps. Reaction from a few photo store friends was mostly "WTF!" followed by puzzlement over what stopped Nikon from doing the Zf-c in a F-mount 3-4 years ago. The Fuji X-Tx cameras showed the concept could work but who knows whether Nikon even considered MILCs in 2017? Lenses are the problem now.


----------



## mjcmt (Jul 18, 2021)

Nikon Z fc Review
					

The Nikon Z fc is a midrange ILC with the same eye-catching design as the company's classic film cameras. It's not just a good-looking camera, though: it's quite capable. Read our review to find out if the Z fc is right for you.




					www.dpreview.com
				












						Nikon Z fc vs Fujifilm X-T30: which is the better retro APS-C camera?
					

The Nikon Z fc arrives quite late to the classically-styled party, but it looks pretty competitive when placed side-by-side with Fujifilm's similarly throw-back X-T30. We look more closely at what they offer, how they handle and which is better.




					www.dpreview.com


----------



## cgw (Jul 18, 2021)

mjcmt said:


> Nikon Z fc Review
> 
> 
> The Nikon Z fc is a midrange ILC with the same eye-catching design as the company's classic film cameras. It's not just a good-looking camera, though: it's quite capable. Read our review to find out if the Z fc is right for you.
> ...


Not sure why you keep posting reviews that anyone interested would already know about.


----------



## mjcmt (Jul 19, 2021)

cgw said:


> Not sure why you keep posting reviews that anyone interested would already know about.


I'm excited about this camera and tired of all the naysayers discounting it. If you can complain about it, I can be positive. Thank you very much.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 19, 2021)

adamhiram said:


> It's interesting how much activity this thread is getting.  Isn't the Zf-c basically just a special edition Z50 with retro styling and an articulating screen for an extra $100?



Basically, but the dedicated SS, Aperture, and +/- dials (as well as other buttons/ergonomics) makes it different enough.   It also apparently has a slightly better focusing module, and has continuous external power capability.

I'd gladly give up retro styling and non-existent ergonomics for ease-of-use; all other things being equal.   I would never choose this over the Z50 if I was in the market.


----------



## cgw (Jul 19, 2021)

mjcmt said:


> I'm excited about this camera and tired of all the naysayers discounting it. If you can complain about it, I can be positive. Thank you very much.


Then let's leave it there.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 19, 2021)

NOT SHIPPING


----------



## Soocom1 (Jul 19, 2021)

Having added Nikon to the reputar as of recent, I was actually somewhat excited to see a retro style "Aluminum looking thingy", and then read DX. 
Really? 

Secondly, the lenses attached make it look much like the Nikon ripoff Nippon cameras with the fixed small aperture SLR looking thingy. 

Why I didn't get the Nikon and went with the P25 instead to fire up my Med. Format shooting.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 19, 2021)

Soocom1 said:


> Secondly, the lenses attached make it look much like the Nikon ripoff Nippon cameras with the fixed small aperture SLR looking thingy.



It's supposed to be a 28mm f/2.8.   Compared to the 50mm f/1.4 next to it in that picture it shows you have far backwards we have gone in glass...


----------



## mjcmt (Jul 20, 2021)

Matt Irwin's first look at two Zfc kits. Very cool!


----------



## Rickbb (Jul 20, 2021)

O


snowbear said:


> Like the '56 Chrysler push-button selectors.


Or the 54 DeSotos!


----------



## mjcmt (Jul 20, 2021)

Some of us like classic cars and cameras. For me the '65 427 Cobra has my heart. My FM2n is from the '80s and the FM3a were made into the 2000s. Good styling never goes out of fashion.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 20, 2021)

It's not a classic camera.   It's Factory 5 cobra replica, with an LS3 motor, modern coil-over suspension, but skinny tires, analog/mechanical gauges in the cluster (retro styling) and a 3-speed manual transmission (control dials).

if you're going to play analogy, try to get it more accurate.   The zf is a Z50 with poor ergonomics and controls.


----------



## mjcmt (Jul 20, 2021)

Braineack said:


> It's not a classic camera.   It's Factory 5 cobra replica, with an LS3 motor, modern coil-over suspension, but skinny tires, analog/mechanical gauges in the cluster (retro styling) and a 3-speed manual transmission (control dials).
> 
> if you're going to play analogy, try to get it more accurate.   The zf is a Z50 with poor ergonomics and controls.


You really have an attitude. I was playing off the response comparing the camera to a '56 Chrysler. And there is nothing wrong w/ a Cobra kit car. Do you ever have anything good to say?


----------



## cgw (Jul 20, 2021)

Braineack said:


> It's not a classic camera.   It's Factory 5 cobra replica, with an LS3 motor, modern coil-over suspension, but skinny tires, analog/mechanical gauges in the cluster (retro styling) and a 3-speed manual transmission (control dials).
> 
> if you're going to play analogy, try to get it more accurate.   The zf is a Z50 with poor ergonomics and controls.


Retro fashion statement, indeed. Enough influencer/fanboy/shill video links, mjcmt. Getting old fast.

Besides, Cobra replicas are just life-size Revell model kits for rich guys. They're not a patch on Shelby originals.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 21, 2021)

mjcmt said:


> You really have an attitude. I was playing off the response comparing the camera to a '56 Chrysler. And there is nothing wrong w/ a Cobra kit car. Do you ever have anything good to say?


No I don't.  I just keep it real.

No one was comparing the '56 Chrysler to a camera -- we were talking about poor user interfaces.  The '56 Chrysler was being compared to the rotary gear-selector as poor UI.

 I never said there was anything wrong with a cobra kit car.

Everything I'm saying_* is*_ really good.


----------



## mrca (Jul 25, 2021)

mjcmt said:


> Lighten up, it's not an exact copy but a modern take with retro styling. (It doesn't have a film advance lever either.) I also like tactile controls, even in an automobile. (I don't know if you noticed, your FM2 has hands-on tactile controls.)
> 
> You don't have to understand it, the Zfc does appeal to many photogs.
> Here's direct side by side comparisons:
> View attachment 246380View attachment 246381


 Just heading out with my fm2n amd fe.   They look like the camera I used from 1978 to 1999.   It's loaded with velvia and works fine.   See that square on the back, it's NOT an lcd.  Mine only displays portra 400 and tmax 3200.


----------



## shadowlands (Aug 15, 2021)

I love mine! I've been wanting Nikon to produce such camera. Had mine for a week.


----------



## flyingPhoto (Aug 21, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> Well still don't get why they don't have DX lenses.    How can a pre order product get sold out? That is kind of funny. I don't get the whole thing.


Its EASY.....  they expected sales in a certain range, then they sold MORE then that as pre ordered items. 

It means,,,, typically.... a pre order item.... is an item that is only built to what is sold. 

IE if they pre order 100 units,,, thats all they build.


----------



## flyingPhoto (Aug 21, 2021)

It does apply some modern concepts in ISO control to the main dial... 

However the lack of lenses just really kills it.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 21, 2021)

flyingPhoto said:


> It does apply some modern concepts in ISO control to the main dial...
> 
> However the lack of lenses just really kills it.


How does this thing have any shortage of lenses?


----------



## flyingPhoto (Aug 21, 2021)

Braineack said:


> How does this thing have any shortage of lenses?


Oh simple one,  if your reading comprehension was up to snuff, and you had read those links earlier, you would notice that the camera comes with one of TWO lenses..  And the articles make great note of needing to spend a few hundred dollars, 400$ i believe to get the adapter ring to use anything else. 

Its quite like getting your tires installed on a new set of rims, and being told "we dont put air in them"


----------



## Braineack (Aug 21, 2021)

flyingPhoto said:


> Oh simple one,  if your reading comprehension was up to snuff, and you had read those links earlier, you would notice that the camera comes with one of TWO lenses..  And the articles make great note of needing to spend a few hundred dollars, 400$ i believe to get the adapter ring to use anything else.
> 
> Its quite like getting your tires installed on a new set of rims, and being told "we dont put air in them"



So by your own admission, you know that the ZF-c can mount every F-mount lens Nikon has ever made on it...

Not to mention Nikon currently offers *20* Z-mount lenses for this camera alone, btw.

But you really got me!!


----------



## ntz (Aug 30, 2021)

I like the idea and design visually but that's all ..  thanks .... I don't like the ergonomics and usage ... those external dials are just past .. I have x100f and I hate to work with that (and especially in bad light when you don't see on it) .. I love traditional Nikon's front and back dials which you use seamlessly with two fingers with your camera stuck to your eye ..

I've tested (had an opportunity to shoot with) several different brands (fuji, sony, panasonic) and I still find myself the most happy with proven and good-old nikon D****/Z**** cameras ergonomics ..


----------



## flyingPhoto (Aug 30, 2021)

ntz said:


> I like the idea and design visually but that's all ..  thanks .... I don't like the ergonomics and usage ... those external dials are just past .. I have x100f and I hate to work with that (and especially in bad light when you don't see on it) .. I love traditional Nikon's front and back dials which you use seamlessly with two fingers with your camera stuck to your eye ..
> 
> I've tested (had an opportunity to shoot with) several different brands (fuji, sony, panasonic) and I still find myself the most happy with proven and good-old nikon D****/Z**** cameras ergonomics ..


yeah its like soooooo much harder then some would think.  turn a dial adjust the iso,,, and not have to leap frog 4 menus.... sheesh some people


----------



## ntz (Aug 31, 2021)

flyingPhoto said:


> yeah its like soooooo much harder then some would think.  turn a dial adjust the iso,,, and not have to leap frog 4 menus.... sheesh some people


 I don't need to access the menu to change the ISO on any of my Nikon cameras .. I have usually mapped a fn button+dial to change the ISO or I use on newer cameras an "easy iso" feature which allows you to change the ISO with "idle" dial directly while shooting in A or S mode .. And it's not only ISO .. I use a lot an exposure +/- correction tool, these cameras have it on dedicated dial that is at the top, it is just stupid .. I just prefer to use a two Nikon dials (or one with Canon and lower Nikon tiers)  with modifying buttons for everything rather than 5 separate  elements on the camera that look just cool but the ergonomics is not so cool


----------



## Braineack (Sep 2, 2021)

flyingPhoto said:


> yeah its like soooooo much harder then some would think.  turn a dial adjust the iso,,, and not have to leap frog 4 menus.... sheesh some people



You're doing it wrong.


----------



## flyingPhoto (Sep 2, 2021)

Braineack said:


> You're doing it wrong.


yeah following the user manual is SOOOOOO wrong... 

Sheesh let me guess your the "big man" who laughs at "remove wrapper before cooking" and wonders why the plastic wrap and cardboard tray on  his frozen pizza set the oven on fire.

Or wonders why the firemen are laughing at him..


----------



## ntz (Sep 3, 2021)

flyingPhoto said:


> yeah following the user manual is SOOOOOO wrong...
> 
> Sheesh let me guess your the "big man" who laughs at "remove wrapper before cooking" and wonders why the plastic wrap and cardboard tray on  his frozen pizza set the oven on fire.
> 
> Or wonders why the firemen are laughing at him..


could you please remain more "civil" with your blathering ? We've already learned that handling the Nikon is too complicated for you and that you prefer other cameras that are (also, beyond other stuff) *****proof thanks to the dedicated dial for an ISO ... yeah, it's OK, it's great that you have camera that suits you, now go along and live in peace ... thx


----------



## flyingPhoto (Sep 3, 2021)

ntz said:


> could you please remain more "civil" with your blathering ? We've already learned that handling the Nikon is too complicated for you and that you prefer other cameras that are (also, beyond other stuff) *****proof thanks to the dedicated dial for an ISO ... yeah, it's OK, it's great that you have camera that suits you, now go along and live in peace ... thx


Awwwwww  looks like you got your underroos all bunched up. 

The camera is fine, i think its the criticizing people who need to be anylized and fixed by professional therapists.


----------



## flyingPhoto (Sep 12, 2021)

But oddly enough, the super wonderful z mount kameras,,, with the super duper mirrorless feature.... are not better then a DSLR when it comes to ISO 

Seriously, you increase the generation of graphics processors,,,,   2 generations past the D7500   and you still cant go past an ISO of 51,000   even with TWO of the new generation processors.... 

Its sort of like needing a 12 core Ryzen gen 3 processor to run Duke Nukem 3d


----------



## Braineack (Sep 13, 2021)

If you put the same sensor and image processor in a DSLR and Mirrorless, they will produce identical images.


----------



## flyingPhoto (Sep 13, 2021)

yeah b


Braineack said:


> If you put the same sensor and image processor in a DSLR and Mirrorless, they will produce identical images.


ut they arent putting the gen 6 processor into the DSLR... so your "discovery" is rather moot and pointless.. so try again
Perhaps we can focus on how the "low end" retro camera is getting lambasted for being crap has 12 frames per second while the "good ones" need to cost 4,000 to get the same or better frame rate.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 13, 2021)

I lambasted the Z5 for shooting at 4.5fps despite having the same processor as the ZF-c, Z50 and Z6. All shooting at 11fps and 12fps respectively...

Who is lambasting the ZF-c in this regard? specifically?

doesn't the D500 shoot at 10fps?

What does FPS have to do with your random outburst about image quality?


----------

